

Mystery signal at Fermilab hints at 'technicolour' force - llambda
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20357-mystery-signal-at-fermilab-hints-at-technicolour-force.html

======
logic
This really sticks with me:

    
    
      "There's no version of a Higgs in any model that I know of
      where the production rate would be this large," says Lane.
      "It has to be something else." And Lane is confident that
      he knows exactly what it is.
    
      Just over 20 years ago, Lane, along with Fermilab physicist
      Estia Eichten, predicted that experiments would see just
      such a signal. Lane and Eichten were working on a theory
      known as technicolour, which proposes the existence of a
      fifth fundamental force in addition to the four already
      known: gravity, electromagnetism, and the strong and
      weak nuclear forces.
    

20 years or longer to find out whether your theory bears fruit.

In technology, we barely look beyond the next two years because of how rapidly
things change, let alone dedicating decades to chasing down a very specific
idea spawned early in one's career.

I imagine the folks over at CDF are pretty high on this result right now.
Here's hoping this bodes well for Fermilab's ability to secure funding for
continued operations this year.

